# This is a terrible thing to do but so funny



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Outside of a cemetery in Mexico a guy rigged a remote controlled motorbike with a skeleton driving the bike that has a speaker attached to it. The guy hides across the street from a walled cemetery and when people walk by it at night, the skeleton rides up quietly on his motor bike and scares the bejeebers out of them. He has the perfect voice for this. The guy across the street is talking thru the speaker while operating the remote control for the bike. (It has training wheels on it). This video is hysterical!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i had to watch it again i like the guy who thinks about going back for his mate :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sent by Android using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

superb, still laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Absolutely hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's got my daughter's seal of approval :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brilliant, evil but brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Brilliant... a little bit of wee just came out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Excellent. I like the fact that most run with the bike but I agree the clip where the guy went to go back to help his mate then obviously though F**k that and left him to it. Hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

He should light up the skeleton from inside haha for dramatic effect


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

